# This post is a duplicate post -- Cool!



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I posted something in a thread, and for some reason, it looked like it didn't go through. I then posted it again, and got the following message "This post is a duplicate post that has been posted in the past 5 minutes)."

That's very cool. How long has that feature been there?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Years.


----------

